# lost black astral pfd



## robnatjohn (Jul 15, 2006)

was lost 7/11 or 12 on the highway along the granite to pine creek section of the arkansas, probably close to the AVA parking lot as it was left on top of the car as we drove away...prussics and carabiners in the front pocket, reward if found


----------

